# Thursday Night Drinks. 21st of October BBC Crowne Plaza Festival City



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all! 

After Hash's very succesful shot at organizing the Thursday Night Drinks last week, I'd like to put it on the list again for coming Thursday the 21st. 

Let's go to the Belgian Beer Cafe in the Crowne Plaza Hotel, Dubai Festival City. I'll try to get us a table outdoors for a nice and comfy 'start-off-your-weekend' drink with excellent views of the Creek. 

As always, we'll gather 9 p.m. onwards. This event now starts to see quite a good group of regulars, but I'd like to stress that this event is open for everybody. So, if you're new to Dubai (or you've been living here all your life) please join in! Do however send me a Private Message, so that we can let you know the details and contact numbers. 

Hope to see you all on Thursday! :welcome:


Cheers,


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I happento like the Belgian Beer Cafe quite a bit ... 

.... mmmm 72 Dhs Chimays .... LOL


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No tables this week...please! 

I don't think I'll be able to make it to this one. We're moving offices and then I've got a Friday prayer thing that I have to attend! ray2: :angel:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've got an early flight on Friday morning so don't think going out is a great idea,


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> I've got an early flight on Friday morning so don't think going out is a great idea,


Oh my SDH, you're such a regular at all the Expat forum meet ups, how are we ever going to enjoy without you?!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh my SDH, you're such a regular at all the Expat forum meet ups, how are we ever going to enjoy without you?!


I've been at a couple of them


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I am out this week, got other things doing.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I am out too, got a late flight back and dont get into Dubai till midnight.
Enjoy and have one for me


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I am out too, got a late flight back and dont get into Dubai till midnight.
> Enjoy and have one for me


Should I arrange for limo pick up?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

bumping it up


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Belgian Beer Cafe is one of my favorites!
Bryan and I have a boxing class in the Marina that lasts until 10.
You all won't be too drunk by the time I get there... will you?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> Belgian Beer Cafe is one of my favorites!
> Bryan and I have a boxing class in the Marina that lasts until 10.
> You all won't be too drunk by the time I get there... will you?


depends on who are you asking ...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Xpat! been a long time since u joined us... havent seen Bryan for a while too... so if u guys r coming... hopefully pannyzero will be along too!?!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Hello all!
> 
> After Hash's very succesful shot at organizing the Thursday Night Drinks last week, I'd like to put it on the list again for coming Thursday the 21st.
> 
> ...


Need I say it??  I wouldn't miss it for the world!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Need I say it??  I wouldn't miss it for the world!


wonder why


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> wonder why


:rofl: :rofl:
Hash...you're such a trouble maker!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> Hash...you're such a trouble maker!


trouble is my middle name .. btw are you going to be there?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> trouble is my middle name .. btw are you going to be there?


Not this weekend sorry...we're shifting offices so I'm working Friday as well and have a family thing planned on Friday too...so it's going to be a busy weekend for me!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Not this weekend sorry...we're shifting offices so I'm working Friday as well and have a family thing planned on Friday too...so it's going to be a busy weekend for me!


well have fun .. see you on sat then for some butter chicken


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> well have fun .. see you on sat then for some butter chicken


Yup! Look forward to it!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Since I dont drink ... do i need to go?


----------



## ted_spiller (Oct 20, 2010)

*Drinks 21st Oct*



MarcelDH said:


> Hello all!
> 
> After Hash's very succesful shot at organizing the Thursday Night Drinks last week, I'd like to put it on the list again for coming Thursday the 21st.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Look forward to meet everyone there tonight.

Ted


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> How you guys drink so much is beyond me!!


Yeah me too, how much they drink is beyond me as well ... lane:


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

O.k...good group tonight it seems! Anyone else who's never joined us before, just send me a PM so that you know where to find us tonight. We'll most likely be outdoors on the Belgian Beer Cafe balcony.


----------



## ted_spiller (Oct 20, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> O.k...good group tonight it seems! Anyone else who's never joined us before, just send me a PM so that you know where to find us tonight. We'll most likely be outdoors on the Belgian Beer Cafe balcony.


Great, just got a couple of colleagues, also new here, to sign up and may come along tonight too.

Ted


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Marcel, I will join u guys...around 10ish. Thanks


----------



## Marcus Maddison-White (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi,

New to Dubai been here about a week so hope to come down.

Marcus


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i just realised i didnt confirm did i? LOL.. ill b there


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

hey guys! i had an AWESOME time at the radisson last week, but unfortunately i have to work late tonight, sooooooooo.... looking forward to a nice dinner somewhere and back to bed bugs before 11 i'm afraid 

have a great time everyone! go gently on the new-comers


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i will do my best to come tonight ... still busy with work ... but not confirming anything


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

not a bad night just would have been fun if more people were to turn up


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad you all had a fun night. It's sad that so many people get on this forum looking for meet ups but no one shows up for any of them inspite of confirming. See you tomorrow.


----------

